# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  EST Methyl E

## champ0029

Is this poduct any good?
Someone recommended this to me for muscle gain.
Also after taking this product do I need to take anything to keep my natural testosterone up?
I heard that some products will make your body stop producing it.
Also, do I need to worry about my liver? I have heard that sometimes it is a good idea to take something to cleant he liver as well depending on the product.
I have never taken anything other than creatine and protein so any help would be appreciated.

----------


## nowdenlid

not a good product imo.

what are your goals and stats?

----------


## ottomaddox

EST Methyl E 75 Capsules
Methyl E is a completely new and unique proanabolic to hit the sports supplement market. Methyl E (2a,3a Epithio-17a -methyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstane) is a chemical analog of a steroidal aromatase inhibitor used safely internationally for decades. Just because the andro’s and prohormones of days past have been banned doesn’t mean that sport supplement products aren’t available today that are more effective. So, people that were pleased with the results that they achieved with andro’s and such will be blown away with Methyl E!

Methyl E is highly myotropic, meaning it is an anabolic agent that enhances the utilization of proteins thereby increasing the weight of muscle. Methyl E is the most anabolic compound legally available. Blah Blah Blah please buy our product and keep us wealthy, while you waste your hard earned money on something that has questionable results.......................

----------


## champ0029

Im 34 years old. 5 foot 8" weigh 175.
I am in pretty decent shape, but I would like to bulk up a bit more.
I can push 250 lb on the bench (MAX). But I have been at a plateu now for sometime and my physique has not improved anymore.
Why is that product not any good?

----------


## nowdenlid

> Im 34 years old. 5 foot 8" weigh 175.
> I am in pretty decent shape, but I would like to bulk up a bit more.
> I can push 250 lb on the bench (MAX). But I have been at a plateu now for sometime and my physique has not improved anymore.
> Why is that product not any good?


your diet might be the problem here bro .

how many cals you eat a day?

----------


## champ0029

Im currently taking in about 2000 a day.
Any suggestions?

----------


## champ0029

I have just started taking 2 pills a day. This is my second day.
Should I stop taking them or finish the bottle?

----------


## nowdenlid

> Im currently taking in about 2000 a day.
> Any suggestions?


post up your typical diet and we will see how it is?

----------


## champ0029

Protien shake in the morning (cereal/banana/ice cream/protein powder)
Lunch varies....burger/spaghetti/sandwhich etc...
Between lunch and dinner I eat a sandwhich 
Dinner is just your typical dinner (chicken,beef,pork plate) then I finish it off with another protien shake just like in the morning.

----------


## nowdenlid

> Protien shake in the morning (cereal/banana/ice cream/protein powder)
> Lunch varies....burger/spaghetti/sandwhich etc...
> Between lunch and dinner I eat a sandwhich 
> Dinner is just your typical dinner (chicken,beef,pork plate) then I finish it off with another protien shake just like in the morning.


thats your problem right there bro :Icon Rolleyes: 

i eat more than that befor 1pm

----------


## champ0029

What do you suggest then? 
Should I add another meal?
Also should I stop taking the Methyl E. I have been on it for 2 days now is it ok just to stop?
What do you suggest?

----------


## champ0029

> thats your problem right there bro
> 
> i eat more than that befor 1pm



Yea but you are probably a lot bigger than I am...for someone my size how many calories do I need to intake?

----------


## nowdenlid

> Yea but you are probably a lot bigger than I am...for someone my size how many calories do I need to intake?


i am only 10lbs over you .

go to the diet forum tons of info there bro

----------


## champ0029

OK thanks....as far as the Methyl E should I just stop taking them? Do I need to take anything to restore my bodies normal testosterone ? I really dont know too much about it.

----------


## Fitboy

EST Methyl-E. 
Can I stack this with Megavol for greater increases in muscle mass and strength? I have ran cycles of megavol on its own and gotten average results of about a 3 pound gain in mass over a three week period.

----------

